# I gained 20 pounds



## Moonflower (Jun 2, 2006)

for some reason i gained 20 pounds. i havent done anything different what so ever. yet, im even fatter. its mostly in my legs and butt cause im a pair shape i guess.  i do a lot of walking around( in my co-op placement for school and also in work) and ive noticed that i cant fit into my regular pants that were a little tight even before i gained weight. i was just wondering what all of you would suggest me doing to try and get rid of this fat? oh and i found some new but little stretch marks. not to worried about those, but i just would like to fit into my pants.  im 5'0 and im eighteen. i dont eat a lot of meat (only chicken and tuna) but i do eat a lot of bread because i feel like thats the only thing that really fills me up. do you think that is the problem? i donno. im kind of upset. i just want to feel healthy. any tips or suggestions would help a lot.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 2, 2006)

As many women will tell you, 18 - or the first few years of college - are when most young women begin to gain weight. The metabolism starts to slow, you get less exercise - drinking, fast foods, it all contributes.

First, I would recommend taking stock of your entire eating habits. Do you eat breakfast? Do you eat enough fruits and vegetables? Try including more lean protein in your diet - it will keep you fuller longer than carbohydrates. Look for high fibre, low fat sources of carbs (think whole grain breads, oatmeal, bran, etc.). Watch juices and pops - try to eliminate them completely and replace with water. 

Another thing you will have to look at is your level of activity - but one thing at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keep us posted and let us know how we can help!


----------



## Moonflower (Jun 3, 2006)

well im always on my feet at work ( im a waitress at a high end boat club) and i always feel like im running around like a chicken with its head cut off haha. i do try and cut out juice, i think im a lot better then what i use to be. its not that i want to look any skinner or anything, i just want my old pants to fit. you know? or should i just suck it up, and get some new ones?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah its the transition from teenager to woman.. that happened when I turned 18 too.  I got some of the weight off by drinking lots of water and jogging.  And cutting alcohol helps alot too.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moonflower* 
_well im always on my feet at work ( im a waitress at a high end boat club) and i always feel like im running around like a chicken with its head cut off haha. i do try and cut out juice, i think im a lot better then what i use to be. its not that i want to look any skinner or anything, i just want my old pants to fit. you know? or should i just suck it up, and get some new ones?_

 
I think if it is making you uncomfortable at work (since you are running around so much), you may want to get something a size bigger in the meantime - you can always have them taken in later.

If working in a restaurant might be a contributing factor to your weight gain, try continuous snacking. A few slices of apple here, a cheese and cracker there - it will help you feel satisfied and allow you to focus less on the yummy treats around you


----------



## Moonflower (Jun 4, 2006)

okay. thank you so much. it really does help. teehee.


----------

